# Dipsy Divers



## UtahBassKicker (Feb 17, 2012)

Any one used a Dipsy Diver for trolling for trout? Would any one recommend?


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Feb 18, 2012)

Must not work too well if no one in here will respond


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't think we have many who use them here. I will ask my cousin, he uses them to troll for trout in the Quabbin Reservoir.


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 22, 2012)

I use them and they work great!


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. Bait caster, do you use the rubber snubbers with the dipsy diver?


----------



## earl60446 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have used them many times, they work pretty well. Biggest problem with them is they dont always release and then you have to haul in a fish and the still digging out dipsy. Try them and experiment a little for best results. You may also want to try yellow birds for near surface species such as rainbow, steelhead, coho, etc. You need kindof a heavy rig to use dipsys, 20 lb rig should do it. I never used a snubber.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input earl, much appreciated.


----------



## wihil (Mar 9, 2012)

I've got two Slide Diver Lite Bites,

https://www.slidediver.com/index.php

They are a little fiddly to set up initially, but the trip arm on the back of diver really helps when a trash/small fish snags or bites on it as it sends the diver up right away.

I'm still working out the best way to get a leader setup so I can easily remove them from the trolling rods if I want to switch out from the divers and go to planers. I know a lot of people told me that I needed the snubbers, but I didn't get them. I'm not sure if I've missed fish because of it - if I've got the trip arm set up right, everything seems to work just fine.

YMMV.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 10, 2012)

you would probably miss more fish using snubbers.its hard to set a hook on a trout using one.they're not a soft mouth fish and hit hard,not like a kokanee that always requires one.i fish trout almost exclusively,and never use a snubber.they are meant for delicate fish.


----------

